

The Bible's a mess, but a designer is fixing it - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/22/5922855/bibliotheca-bible-kickstarter-campaign-adam-greene-interview

======
argimenes
Interesting idea, but a few decades late to market. There was a 'literary
edition' of the Bible published years ago that went much further than this.
Dramatic monologues were printed in a blank verse style; poems were printed
like poems; there were no cumbersome and intrusive notes; each book had an
introduction and historical discussion. A can't imagine it being bettered.

~~~
argimenes
The version I was thinking of is 'The Bible / Designed to be Read as
Literature'. It doesn't appear to be still in print but can be found on
Amazon. From the Amazon description: "Exquisitely redesigned, this Bible is
rendered in a readable continuous narrative, arranged in historical order, and
is based on extensive scholarship. The text has been restyled to reflect the
soul of the different literary forms, from poetry to drama, song to psalms,
blended together to create the most widely read document in the world."

